# School entry age for adopted children?



## dreamingofabettertime (Jun 12, 2012)

My son starts school in September and is unlikely to be ready for school fulltime by the time he is 5 in October; I remember from my training days there is some guidance somewhere to say that there is a flexible approach to the legislation but cannot find a document to say this....can anyone help? I have asked my social worker who is not sure.  
I need him to remain part time until he is ready to be full time because of his needs but the headteacher of the very small school where we intend to place him has limited (no) experience of children who are adopted so therefore we are the first person who needs to extend the part-time past the legislative boundaries..... please help as I need something to show her. 
Many thanks xx


----------



## ivyf (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi I think you need to put the case to the local education authority, dont knownwhat sort of evidence you need though. Give them a call and ask. Good luck I think it's a fantastic thing to do rather than make these little ones do it before they're ready just because it's the norm.


----------



## dreamingofabettertime (Jun 12, 2012)

I recall on our adoption training some years ago now a parent talking about 'guidance' where an Authority can be flexible due to needs of the child about enforcing a full-time requirement by the age of 5 years. I cannot find any information on this to be able to support my discussion with the Head Teacher (who is new in post!) of the very small school (who has no experience of working with an adopted family). They are worried about Ofsted and not having anything official to say they can extend the full time requirement. 

I have been in touch with post adoption support and they have no idea (!) but did contact the virtual school who also had no idea (!!) and said that the legal requirement is 5 years old and that if we held him back "he could be socially impaired"..... very unhelpful.... I am quite sure Dan Hughs would shout at that womans for me!

I am now running out of time before the holidays so that a plan can be put in place, so I come to you DESPERATE for help....

My son is hypervigilant and has high functioning autism so sleeps in the afternoons, we have tried to keep him awake which initially gave us huge behavioural problems yet gradually (and I do mean very gradually) this has worked well at pre-school by gradually staggering in an afternoon or two a week but this has taken much time/trust of staff and support..... so to go to a school we have only been to for 4 sessions and then expecting him to be full time after 6 weeks is totally setting him (and us) up to fail. The pressure of this expectation is not realistic or fair. 

We need to be guided by him to see how he adapts to this change and how he explores this new world; then and only then can we increase the hours. I cannot risk all the work we have done to make him the little person he is now and do not want him to regress and go back to not coping with leaving the house at all. 

So where do I find some piece of paper that provides me an official nod to say there is to be flexibility for some children? ....HELP!
Many thanks in anticipation XX


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

I hope you got what you needed. 
Can only suggest adoption U.K. Or reviewing government websites (essentially googling) which I'm sure you've done. Does the government still have an adoption adviser - martin somebody had the role a few years ago and was approachable.
I agree you should do whatever it takes to get the flex you need but maybe approach it as a medical issue not an adoption one if you can't get the answer that way. Could a GP or consultant letter achieve the same end?

Good luck for sept.
Gettina


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi  

How about autism.org.uk ? They have an Education Rights Service. They also have legal support, and you may even get the modern version of Legal Aid. Plus they may even have other ideas. 

Good luck  
Bundles x


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

You are correct that a request for part time can be made when it is in the child's interest. I'm a teacher who has had children enter as part time for longer & think this arrangement was just sorted with the school directly. As far as I'm aware it's usually until the term after the child's 5th birthday. So in your case until January.

Can't find national documentation but this guide from Cornwall may help https://www.cornwall.gov.uk/media/12342635/starting-school-deferring-or-delaying-admission-guidance-and-faqs.pdf


----------



## dreamingofabettertime (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you, you would think it would be straight forward but the national guidance it would seem is not there and although there are sections in the admissions guidance it is not specific enough to adopted children needs. I have written to the Education secretary and had a response from the dept of Education who did everything except answer my question. So I am awaiting a response again from the MP who I have returned to. 

Schools need firm guidance on this as it is a grey area where there are some schools that will work with parents and children to differentiate their needs providing a secure environment that's introduction to full time education is gradual and staggered at the child's pace (good practice) and others who are or not quite sure what they should do hence the question about finding the evidence. 

The Cornwall framework is useful as a guide but there should be a national paper to provide a framework for schools to work from.

I would value anyone experiences from other parts of the country.

Many thanks


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Where abouts are you?
I can look on my Union website & prob locate your county council's information.

Head teachers should be the ones to inform & work with parents as to what the school can do. Despite being new to post your head should really have tried to find out herself not leave you to


----------

